

Ask HN: How to detect bot/fake/invalid traffic? - techaddict009

We are working on platform where user will be paid part of revenue we earn out of the things they share. But the biggest problem we are facing is how to detect if the traffic is legit or its traffic by botnet just to generate revenue?<p>Any idea how does youtube analysis&#x27;s it?<p>Thanks.
======
FractalNerve
I am also curious if ie. facebook or google ads filter out bots, or if they
cash you for those artificial clicks. It would be 'nasty' if they didn't
filter this.

~~~
dangrossman
They do not charge advertisers, or pay publishers, for bot clicks. Google
spends enormous resources identifying artificial ad clicks. They would not
have a business otherwise: bots don't buy advertisers' products, so
advertisers that got large amounts of fake traffic would see a negative ROI
and stop advertising with them.

------
dangrossman
These services might be helpful:
[http://www.distilnetworks.com/](http://www.distilnetworks.com/)
[https://www.maxmind.com/en/proxy-detection-
service](https://www.maxmind.com/en/proxy-detection-service)

Cloudflare's enterprise offering might be of use as well.

~~~
techaddict009
This solutions are 4x than what we will be earning out of the traffic :(

do you think any other solutions which are pretty cheap than this.

